

You Can Help Save A Four-Year-Old Girl's Life Just By Sending A 'Yo'  - jajaliao
http://www.businessinsider.com/yotheworld-hackathon-idea-2014-7

======
lotsofmangos
Start using the sponsor's product to help us win a contest set up by the
sponsor, or this kid dies. Well isn't that a classy way to win a marketing
comp. Is a bit like collecting twitter followers by threatening to kill a
kitten.

